# shopping spree



## semiller

Being Christmas time, I thought knowing this expression might come in handy.  

Is there a clever little French equivalent to those expression?  To go on a shopping spree means that someone who is shopping decides to buy a lot of things (usually unecessary) at one time racking up quite a bill.  

Merci bien!


----------



## Sam

I would say "faire des achats de manière compulsive", the person who does this kind of shopping suffers from a disease .
Does anyone agree?


----------



## semiller

Other possible translations for "to go on a shopping spree?"


----------



## Marcilanamus

Semiller - 

I would suggest, assuming the shopping is un*n*ecessary, _achats impulsifs_.


----------



## valerie

moi je fais chauffer la carte (de crédit), mais ça m'est peut-être personnel. 

Sinon: dévaliser les magasins (J'ai dévalisé les Galerie Lafayette), faire des affaires (j'ai fait de super affaires aujourd'hui, tout était en solde...)


----------



## fetchezlavache

chez nous aussi on dit 'faire chauffer la carte bleue'...


----------



## dijw

A 'shopping spree" can also be a prize in a contest; the winner gets a certain amount of time in a store, say 15 minutes or an hour -- to put everything s/he can into a cart to take home.   Possibly a unique American phenomenon, but is this translatable anyway?


----------



## pieanne

On pourrait dire "se faire un shopping monstre"?


----------



## edwingill

faire des folies dans les magasins


----------



## Venusia

I agree with dévaliser, often encountered in fashion mags.  I'd say: dévaliser les boutiques.


----------



## Cath.S.

Faire une crise de _fièvre acheteuse_.


----------



## RuK

faire une razzia dans les boutiques, dévaliser les boutiques ... neither is a really set phrase like 'shopping spree' but either could work.


----------



## catwithnohat

Bonjour tout le monde -  I would like to re-bring up the question of "shopping spree" as something you can win.  For example: a store has a contest and the winner gets 10 minutes to run through the store grabbing things.  S/he keeps all these things, for free.

Not a very French concept..  Any ideas for a translation?  Thanks!


----------



## mirabelle57

"virée dans les magasins" ?


----------



## kevinhenry

Peut-être "dépenser des sommes folles (dans les magasins)"


----------



## Locape

catwithnohat said:


> I would like to re-bring up the question of "shopping spree" as something you can win. For example: a store has a contest and the winner gets 10 minutes to run through the store grabbing things.  S/he keeps all these things, for free.
> Not a very French concept..  Any ideas for a translation?


It doesn't exist in France, you can only have gift certificates or store credits to spend in a store. I wouldnt know how to call this kind of 'shopping spree'.


----------



## joelooc

On pourrait s'inspirer, une fois n'est pas coutume, de nos cousins Québecquois en innovant avec "une crise de magasinage"


----------



## Mosquito34

' Shopping binge ' is quite often heard in BE
  so why not ' frénésie d'achats ' ?
' razzia ' sounds good except for its connotations.
' frénésie ' and ' razzia '  are short and sweet, corresponding to the sense of ' shopping spree '


----------



## jetset

Cath.S. said:


> Faire une crise de _fièvre acheteuse_.


For information, the pun comes from 'fièvre aphteuse' (animal disease).


----------



## Mosquito34

Sorry !  I meant to write '  short and sharp '

            Rgds,  Mozzie34


----------



## Locape

Mosquito34 said:


> ' razzia ' sounds good except for its connotations.


It's often used in French, 'on a fait une razzia dans ce magasin', no negative connotation here.


----------



## franc 91

There used to be an advert in Paris encouraging people (aimed at lady customers in fact) to do this in les grands magasins and if I remember it correctly, it said something like - 'Ecumez les magasins'.

ça me revient - c'était - allez écumer les boutiques (ça sonne mieux)


----------



## Mosquito34

Locape said:


> It's often used in French, 'on a fait une razzia dans ce magasin', no negative connotation here.


  glad to hear it, Locape.
I read somewhere, long ago, that when the Milice, Vichy police, went out to pick up Jews it was known as a ' razzia '.
Fortunately people who remember those things have passed on but the memory lingers.

Regards.  Mozzie34


----------



## Locape

Mosquito34 said:


> I read somewhere, long ago, that when the Milice, Vichy police, went out to pick up Jews it was known as a ' razzia '.


No, it was more known as _une rafle_. This term (and the verb _rafler_) is linked in France with these roundups of Jews during WW2.
_Razzia _comes the Italian _razzia _which comes from the Arabic in the first place. It appeared in the French language in the 18th century, and is more linked with raids against villages in North Africa.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Off the top of my Anglo-Saxophone head: 'Faire un orgie de shopping'? (Yes, this gem of Franglais is now common usage.)


----------



## Mosquito34

Locape said:


> No, it was more known as _une rafle_. This term (and the verb _rafler_) is linked in France with these roundups of Jews during WW2.
> _Razzia _comes the Italian _razzia _which comes from the Arabic in the first place. It appeared in the French language in the 18th century, and is more linked with raids against villages in North Africa.


Thank you Sir,   I am now better informed!


----------



## Laurent2018

En anglais, il y a "shopaholic", mais pas d'équivalent français, sinon "frénétique d'achat": ce n'est cependant que temporaire, tandis que "shopaholic", c'est une seconde nature!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Laurent2018 said:


> En anglais, il y a "shopaholic", mais pas d'équivalent français, sinon "frénétique d'achat": ce n'est cependant que temporaire, tandis que "shopaholic", c'est une seconde nature!


"accro' de shopping", donc? (Not sure about the apostrophe.)


----------



## Laurent2018

Oui, shopping "compulsif" je pense.


----------



## Locape

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> "accro' de shopping", donc? (Not sure about the apostrophe.)


Yes, I say 'accro au shopping'.


----------

